# Am I taking enough Armour?



## Tocra (Mar 25, 2011)

Should I up the dose or keep doing what I am doing?

Armour dose is approx 1.5 grains or 90mg... My doctor wants me at 2 grains but I'm working VERY hard on getting there and will be.

Total TT performed mid June:

TSH Labs:

6/19/2011 - 7/28/2011 | TSH 44.6 (felt horrible)
7/28/2011 - 8/09/2011 | TSH 29.66 (feeling better)
8/09/2011 - 9/12/2011 | TSH 21.10 (feeling pretty normal considering)

Thyroglobulin panel is a little over 1. This dropped from 8.8 in July.

BTW, another doc mentioned I should switch to Synthroid but why??? I seem to be on track or should my TSH be dropping faster?

Other thoughts: The last week or two I've been feeling a little tired but nothing major. Also, I have been experiencing trouble getting to sleep but this could be due to stress. I'm not sure.

Thanks!


----------



## Tocra (Mar 25, 2011)

Nobody? Really?


----------



## Camirae (Sep 26, 2011)

My questions are:

What do you mean you're working hard to get to two grains? Are you having problems raising the dose? (which would imply adrenal issues, low ferritin, etc)

Your TSH is really high. But you still need to have Free T3 and Free T4 tested, since those really will tell the experts here what's going on. TSH is not the hormone itself....it triggers hormone release from your thyroid, so it's not what your body is actually using. Free T4 and Free T3 are what your body can actually use.

A lot of docs prefer Synthroid, because they are biased toward the drug companies that sell it and they tend to trust synthetics more than natural drugs, for whatever reasons.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

> A lot of docs prefer Synthroid, because they are biased toward the drug companies that sell it and they tend to trust synthetics more than natural drugs, for whatever reasons.


Natural only describes the source where Armour is concerned, as the formulation is far from "natural" in the sense that it does not duplicate the proper T4/T3 ratio found in the body. Synthetics can be more closely controlled in manufacturing for bioavailability and quality of ingredients, if the manufacturer is so inclined--although with many drugs, no matter the source, this is not always the case.

In any sense, TSH wise, you are not even close to euthyroid.

When you are on Armour, your doctor must measure your free T3 to properly dose you. Do you have lab results for that?

People who have had their thyroid removed often require higher replacement doses than people who still have the gland. In that case, 2 grains may still be a little low for you--you may need quite a bit more.

It is always wise to raise the dose on combination medications slowly. T3 is very powerful, and some people react very strongly to it. Were you given an increase after your last lab work?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tocra said:


> Should I up the dose or keep doing what I am doing?
> 
> Armour dose is approx 1.5 grains or 90mg... My doctor wants me at 2 grains but I'm working VERY hard on getting there and will be.
> 
> ...


Welcome, Tocra!










How long have you been on the Armour? And, how long on the 90 mg.? What was your starting dose and how often is the doctor having you come in for TSH, FREE T4 and FREE T3 labs?

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

Switching meds early in the game is not wise. It can only cause a set back. (humble opinion)

I see you have been getting labs every month for 3 months;when is your next appt.?

Lots of questions; I know. LOL!!

Did you have cancer?


----------



## Tocra (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Andros and everyone who commented. I don't want to switch meds at all. I didn't do well on the synthetic T4. It was very hellish on the T4. But I'm worried I might be taking too much Armour?

Here are my latest labs. I am relieved I managed to get my TSH in the single digits. I still don't understand why my Free T3 is so high but my Free T4 is in range? I'm not sure what to do from here. I am currently taking 2 1/4 grains Armour multi-dosed throughout the day and not sure what to do other than wait and test in another week or two. I have been taking this new dose for about 3 weeks and it shot my TSH from over 50 to this new level. The reason it got to 50 was because I needed to go off my meds for RAI. At the time of RAI my TSH was well over 150. I was diagnosed with pap thyca that was removed so I have no thyroid. Honestly, I'm starting to feel pretty human again and haven't felt this good in a long time even with a TSH of 6.9. My goal for TSH is very low depending on symptoms because of my thyca...

In regards to dosing the Armour please recommend a new dosing strategy or am I taking too much because of the free T3? Also when should I retest my bloodwork? In 3 1/2 weeks my TSH went from over 50 to 6.9. Hopefully I am not taking too much? BTW, I can test whenever I want. I am doing this out of pocket...

TSH 6.9 H (0.450-4.5)
Free T4 1.04 (0.82-1.77)
Free T3 4.6 H (2.0-4.4)


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

your Free T3 is a little high, but that is pretty normal with Armour. If you are feeling good, and your doc is willing to keep you on your current dose, I would stay there and wait another month or so to see if your TSH goes down. If your doc insists on dropping your dose because your Free T3 is a bit high, I would only go down a 1/4 grain to 2 grains.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tocra said:


> Thanks Andros and everyone who commented. I don't want to switch meds at all. I didn't do well on the synthetic T4. It was very hellish on the T4. But I'm worried I might be taking too much Armour?
> 
> Here are my latest labs. I am relieved I managed to get my TSH in the single digits. I still don't understand why my Free T3 is so high but my Free T4 is in range? I'm not sure what to do from here. I am currently taking 2 1/4 grains Armour multi-dosed throughout the day and not sure what to do other than wait and test in another week or two. I have been taking this new dose for about 3 weeks and it shot my TSH from over 50 to this new level. The reason it got to 50 was because I needed to go off my meds for RAI. At the time of RAI my TSH was well over 150. I was diagnosed with pap thyca that was removed so I have no thyroid. Honestly, I'm starting to feel pretty human again and haven't felt this good in a long time even with a TSH of 6.9. My goal for TSH is very low depending on symptoms because of my thyca...
> 
> ...


It is my humble opinion that because you are multi-dosing, your labs are messed up. Armour peaks in about 4 hours. What that may mean to you is that you could possibly be undermedicated.

The "new and improved" Armour absorbs really fast. One morning I took my usual 3 1/2 grains of the new Armour @ 5 AM and got labs @ 9AM.. OMG!! FT3 was 700!!!

Even my doctor said, "Geez, you don't look or act over medicated." LOL!! And I was not.

Now, I take my Armour after my 9AM labs and "everything" is right where we want it to be.

On the old Armour, I always took it @ 5 AM before labs @ 9AM and never ever had this happen. And I have been on Armour for about 15 years.


----------



## Tocra (Mar 25, 2011)

Well it appears I'm not undermedicated after all. Check out my TSH below. Keep in mind I am coming from a TSH of over 150 from RAI treatment approx 2months ago. The decline has been slow and steady.

If I took my 2 grains at once I'd probably end up in the ER or something. How is that even possible you can take that much and function??!! Wow. Everyone is different I guess! Even a 1/2 a grain will give me hyper symptoms for a few hours like I drank too much coffee. That's why I take approx 1/4 grains multi times through out the day for a total of 2 grains. I was taking 2 1/4 grains but cut back to 2 grains. Anyway, my body seems to really like this dosing strategy and I feel very good. I think after a year or two I'll be able to get it to 1 grain 2x a day as intended...

Here are my new labs:

TSH 2.240 (0.450-4.500)
Free T4 1.16 (0.82-1.77)
Free T3 4.5 H (2.0-4.4)

My TSH has gone down quite a bit. Will it eventually go to 0? And if it does should I just cut back a 1/4 grain? Isn't a totally suppressed TSH without hyper symptoms what I want though?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tocra said:


> Well it appears I'm not undermedicated after all. Check out my TSH below. Keep in mind I am coming from a TSH of over 150 from RAI treatment approx 2months ago. The decline has been slow and steady.
> 
> If I took my 2 grains at once I'd probably end up in the ER or something. How is that even possible you can take that much and function??!! Wow. Everyone is different I guess! Even a 1/2 a grain will give me hyper symptoms for a few hours like I drank too much coffee. That's why I take approx 1/4 grains multi times through out the day for a total of 2 grains. I was taking 2 1/4 grains but cut back to 2 grains. Anyway, my body seems to really like this dosing strategy and I feel very good. I think after a year or two I'll be able to get it to 1 grain 2x a day as intended...
> 
> ...


Yes to your last question. It will happen; just stay the course and be consistent as far as time you take your Armour and all of that.

If you took some Armour 4 hours prior to your blood draw, that will skew the FT3 test. The new filler in Armour absorbs differently and faster. It peaks in about 4 hours. With the old Armour, I would guesstimate that it peaked in about 6 to 8 hours.

Glad you are starting to feel better! What a blessing!


----------

